# Today's Project



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

And tomorrow, and probably the next day as well: The sunporch. This is full of overflow from rearranging the furniture in the rest of the house. It also has some stuff that really needs to go out to the trash. We need to turn one end of it into a room for our boys to sleep in when they are home-a bed, some shelves, etc. The other will be a storage area for a freezer, christmas tubs, and so on.

My boys are both home this weekend. Sooo, we are pulling all of the junk into the living room today and trying to set up some semblance of a sleeping area for them out there. We shall see what happens. Neither of them is big on manual labor. It's supposed to rain all weekend, though. This will keep them busy. If they'll help with the heavy stuff, I'll let them put a tv out there for video games when we are done. Bribery!

What are your plans for the weekend?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Today, I plan to switch out winter & summer clothes. Also have to make homemade pizza for my DS's 20th birthday.

This weekend, I'm hoping to get my office back (which has turned into our "collect all")... also I'd to reclaim my front porch, which DH has turned into "his garage"....


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Poke through the basement. Pull out any containers with clothes and old toys. My kids are SO excited! LOL


----------

